# Cool Packaging



## zmuscle (Jul 30, 2007)

I am looking for a cool packaging source


----------



## airraidapparel (Jul 6, 2007)

If you want to know what kind of packaging options there are, you just need to specify what kind. Retail packaging, shipping (IE mailers), poly bags, etc. Sorry if you interpreted my attempt at helping you as something else, my bad.


----------



## e_kalman (Jun 8, 2007)

Custom Packaging, Retail Packaging, Wholesale Packaging, Packaging Supplies, Gift Packaging found them online just type "custom retail packaging" into google


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Also check out: packaging related topics at T-Shirt Forums


----------



## liquidprinter (May 2, 2011)

LiquidPrinter offers quality made product boxes. LiquidPrinter - Custom Boxes, Custom Box Printing, Corrugated Boxes, Cardboard Boxes, Custom Cartons, Gable Boxes, Retail Boxes, Soap Boxes, Custom Boxes Online


----------



## DayDreamerCr8 (Mar 23, 2009)

U can try uline.com or Box Printing Company,Packaging Box Printing Company,Packaging boxes Companies. I use polybags.


----------



## San Diego Ca (Aug 26, 2011)

I know this is an old thread but I wanted to add a place I found called cactus containers. I emailed them for a quote.
 I like what they had to offer, just hope the pricing if competitive.


----------

